# Deal on wood chips !!!



## trent741 (Oct 3, 2008)

I happened to be at Kroger geting meat to smoke & seen 2 shopping carts full of woods chip on clearance....coincidence huh??

They were .75 cents a bag & the Jack Daniels chips from the barrels were 1.25 a bag !!! I figured out that normally all the bags I got would have cost  $61.82, but on clearance it came to $15.52 !  All I left for others was the mesquite, someone else can use that stuff


----------



## doctor phreak (Oct 3, 2008)

trent thats such a good deal....i just bought a bag of apple and cherry of the same brand the other day.....i paid $3.00 + per bag...good deal i hope you loaded up


----------



## pitrow (Oct 3, 2008)

dang... I'm stopping by my Fred Meyers (local version of Krogers) on the way home then! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## venture (Oct 4, 2008)

I never use chips. (right!)  Always have some on hand.  Looks like a great deal for smoke bombs!


----------



## mossymo (Oct 4, 2008)

trent741
Congrats on the terrific deal on apple, alder and hickory; I would have done the same !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 4, 2008)

Congrats on a big save trent741. That sure beat's my wife paying 99 cents a bag!


----------



## tn_bbq (Oct 4, 2008)

I stumbled on a Kroger closeout deal ($1 per bag) a few years ago. I bought every bag they had and then proceeded to spend my savings driving to all the other Kroger's in town looking for same deal (the chase was sorta fun).


----------



## bassman (Oct 4, 2008)

Great score!  I can't even find alder here and if I did it would cost a lot more than that.


----------



## kookie (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice score........Wish I could find alder around here and the jd chips. All I have ever seen here for jd is the pellets at wally world.............Good score................


----------



## gnubee (Oct 5, 2008)

You Canadians out there check Canadian Tire stores, I got three bags of  Apple, Cherry, and Hickory chips for 99 cents a bag. Regular $4.00 They are a bit smaller than those that Trent got but still a bargain. They also had Large bags of Lump charcoal on sale at around 1/2 off. 

This is the season to buy BBQ stuff. I got two BBQ brushes for $1.79 instead of $6.00 each and a good thermometer probe for $10.00 off.

I went back to walmart today to check the BBQ stuff. Some of it was marked way down but they were in the middle of switching it for the Christmas stuff so you have to hurry.
BTW Nice score Trent


----------



## uncle-honky (Oct 6, 2008)

If you's takin' orders I'll have 4 bags of the apple to go.....lol. Nice score!!


----------

